# Who is my computer talking to??



## feesable (Feb 4, 2012)

I've noticed that without a browser open, my router lights are blinking. I'd like to know how I can find out who/where I'm sending data to/from. Is there a program to monitor the data to tell me the site I'm connected to and what the data may be? Thanks for your help.:uhoh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it could be any number of software that calls home for updates from security software to your operating system. In addition do you have your email client check every so often? Finally some webpages will refresh themselves every so often. 

cannot recommend a monitoring utility since I dont use one but you can try the following and see if it suit your needs. You can find others at download.com 

Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

There are lots of reasons for this. Just because the network light is blinking does not mean that your computer is trying to connect a site.

Your computer is constantly talking to the router to make sure that is still there and running ARP updates etc etc. Unless you are actually experiencing a problem, I wouldnt worry about it as its normal.

If you want to have a look to see exactly what is happening then wireshark can be a very useul engineering tool to look at packets being transmitted across the network. However, you may not understand the results without a basic understanding about networks and network protocols etc.


Dave


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep wireshark is a good tool to use.


----------

